# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] La boisson qui rend beau !

## Solcarlus

Bon, rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo, mais j’avoue que la découverte que je viens de faire me laisse si perplexe que je dois la partager. On savait que les japonais avaient des goûts étranges pour la nourriture (déjà, pour bouffer de la limace de mer, faut de la motivation), mais la, c’est très fort. 

Dans le cadre de la nouvelle mode « FOSHU » (comprendre « Food for a specific use »), je vous présente Placenta 10000, la boisson qui rend beau, concoctée à base de placenta de porc. J’ai presque envie d’en commander et d’en mettre discrètement dans le café de Gringo. Je vous tiens au courant, si un clone de Georges Clooney entre à la rédac dans deux semaines, je vous conseille de vous rendre dans la ferme porcine la plus proche. Avec un cutter et beaucoup de sacs plastiques.  

Oui, parfois la récolte en news, c’est maigre.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

A noter la promotion sympathique : Pour tout achat d'une Placenta 10 000, une placenta C+ est offerte. Cette dernière permet de rendre plus con que nature... Inutile ? ;op

----------


## Yazoo

Comment c'est censé rendre beau??
Ca modifie la morphologie du visage tellement c'est chimique?

----------


## elkage

Surtout regarde pas les ingrédients des saucisses industrielles...

----------


## Sk-flown

Depuis que j'ai vu un reportage sur la 5 où une larve de libellule mangeait ses congénères et devenait la plus grosse de l'étang, je suis convaincu qu'il y a toutes les vitamines dont on a besoin dans autrui.

...

----------


## DenisDenis

> Surtout regarde pas les ingrédients des saucisses industrielles...


Elkage, retourne bosser nom de Dieu!

(DenisDenis)

----------


## Kaenyth

> Comment c'est censé rendre beau??
> Ca modifie la morphologie du visage tellement c'est chimique?


Ou sinon y'a erreur, ça ne te rend pas plus beau mais ton entourage... Beauté relative quoi!

Prenons un exemple parlant: 

Cas sans Placenta 1000:
- 2 filles pas moches mas pas belles non plus (Louise Attaques™)
- Tu les croise dans la rue. 
- Rien ne se passe.

Cas avec Placenta 1000:
- 2 filles pas moches mas pas belles non plus (Louise Attaques™)
- l'une se balade avec un Placenta de Porc frais sur la tête.
- L'autre est vachement belle tout à coup!

L'auteur nie toute allégation sexiste dans cet exemple dès lors qu'il est possible d'inverser les rôles facilement. Même si l'auteur pense de façon complètement arbitraire que les femmes ont une propension plus grande à se mettre n'importe quoi sur et dans le corps.

Si on me rétorque que le produit s'avale, mon exemple marche toujours pour la beauté intérieur et si l'observateur est chirurgien mais ça limite le segment de marché visé.  :tired:

----------


## Scorbut

> je suis convaincu qu'il y a toutes les vitamines dont on a besoin dans *autre truie*.
> 
> ...


 Fixed.

----------


## Kelta

Mais non vous avez rien compris voyons !

Faut pas oublier que c'est une boisson japonaise ! Évidemment la boisson est donc pensée pour rendre plus beau des asiatiques et ça marche :

- Le goût horrible va rendre vos yeux tout bridés à force de les plisser.
- Les ingrédients bizarres contenus vont bloquer votre croissance et vous resterez petits.
- Et enfin, votre peau va devenir toute jaunâtre.

Faut se renseigner un peu avant de critiquer  :tired:

----------


## bber

Ca sent surtout la boisson qui rambo pour le QI

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Bein quoi?
T'en as bien qui boivent du redbull et qui aiment ça. (et ouai, je trolles  ::|: )
J'en connais même qui apprécient de boire une 8.6. (encore un autre ::P: )
Alors du jus de placenta, ça ne me surprend pas plus que ça.
Et puis si vous saviez comme Herta fabrique ses saucisses, et la fabrication du bacon industriel, ainsi que....
Bref on a pas fini de parler de toutes les déjections industrielles dont vous remplissez vos caddies.
Et puis nos bonnes femmes achètent bien de la crème à la bave d'escargot.
Même que ça coute de 30 à 40€ pour un antirides à la bave  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

En tout cas ils ont vraiment besoin d'une équipe de com'/marketing, rien que la bouteille et le fait qu'il y'ait marquer PLACENTA dessus me donne envie de vomir  :Gerbe:

----------


## LaCthule

Je déconseille la mousse au chocolat du patron

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> En tout cas ils ont vraiment besoin d'une équipe de com'/marketing, rien que la bouteille et le fait qu'il y'ait marquer PLACENTA dessus me donne envie de vomir


Nan mais ça peux se vendre comme ça.
Il suffit de dire que c'est un super "energy drink" (l'effet placebo fera le reste)
Il faut aussi faire de l'évènementiel, en sponsorisant des competitions de sport extrème. 
Et pour finir, il faut inonder les, forums, chat, blogs, facebook... De jeunes avec cette intoxe: "Le pentagone utiliserait un mix placenta/vodka sur ses troupes en Irak, pour luter contre le sommeil".
Tu finis en sponsorisant quelques soirées étudiantes, et le tour est joué.

----------


## Chartreuse

Hop, commandé un tonneau ça ne fera pas de mal  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ca sent surtout la boisson qui rambo pour le QI


 :WTF:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> 


Ha! Toi aussi t'as pas compris.
Moi je croyais juste que c'était de l'humour de squatteur du "topic à Bobo™"  ::P:

----------


## Boitameuh

Damn, combiné au muscle + 4000 y'a moyen de devenir le plus populaire de tout son quartier...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Damn, combiné au muscle + 4000 y'a moyen de devenir le plus populaire de tout son quartier...
> 
> http://www.southparknews.net/IMG/arton939.jpg


Balèze , balèèèèèèze !
Beau gosse , beau goooooossse !
 :^_^:

----------


## bber

> 


Hum "rend beau" + "truc louche/ dégueux / douteux" => rambo, film connus pour ses dialogues profonds (DTC-proof)...
Au final humour facile 2 balles, trop fatigué sans doute.
... Ahec un chapeau plus évident ?
... désolé

Je sens que je m'enfonce  :tired:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Nos amis les japonais ne comprennent meme pas le mot placenta a mon humble avis, cela ne veut rien dire meme en deformant le mot. Il y a bien des chewing-gums "petit bit". Je teste le jus de placenta des que possible et si le prix n est pas prohibitif.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ou sinon y'a erreur, ça ne te rend pas plus beau mais ton entourage... Beauté relative quoi!
> 
> Prenons un exemple parlant: 
> 
> Cas sans Placenta 1000:
> - 2 filles pas moches mas pas belles non plus (Louise Attaques™)
> - Tu les croise dans la rue. 
> - Rien ne se passe.
> 
> ...


Yabon des posts comme ça  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Hum "rend beau" + "truc louche/ dégueux / douteux" => rambo, film connus pour ses dialogues profonds (DTC-proof)...
> Au final humour facile 2 balles, trop fatigué sans doute.
> ... Ahec un chapeau plus évident ?
> ... désolé


J'avais compris, j'étais simplement consterné.




> Je sens que je m'enfonce


Nous sommes d'accords. 

 :^_^:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Je viens de bouffer mes voisins, je ne me sens pas plus beau. Mais au moins ils arrêteront de nous faire chier. Par contre j'ai mal au bide.

----------


## Blackstaff

> Surtout regarde pas les ingrédients des saucisses industrielles...


On y trouve surtout du plasma, pas du placenta. Et encore seulement dans certains produits très peu cher.

----------


## Hargn

Ca a l'air bien comme truc, je vais déposer la marque Ouatellesse 2000 au vrai placenta de Georges Clooney.  :Cigare:

----------


## zurgo

> Je déconseille la mousse au chocolat du patron


Bravo m'sieur Abitbol.  :;):

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

En clair ça fait grossir le sexe des Japonais?

Désolé.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Nos amis les japonais ne comprennent meme pas le mot placenta a mon humble avis, cela ne veut rien dire meme en deformant le mot. Il y a bien des chewing-gums "petit bit". Je teste le jus de placenta des que possible et si le prix n est pas prohibitif.


Bah c'est pas nouveau. Allez au Japon et vous en verrez partout des objets qui ont des noms occidentaux qui n'ont rien à foutre là. 
Sinon, y'a Pocari Sweat qui est trop bien comme boisson. Et pour une fois, le nom est bien choisi, vu que la boisson est sensé remplacer tous les éléments qui sont perdus par le corps lors de la transpiration.

----------


## ticonderoga

Et le placenta humain? Oui oui, ça se preparait aussi avant, on en mangeait ou on preparait des boissons apres la naissance, d'ailleurs ça se fait encore, il parait que c'est tout benefice pour la mère, point de vue recuperation post-natale. C'est la vie.

----------


## Kaenyth

En même temps c'est sur cette même et douce île qu'ils ont très sérieusement développé le steak de merde...  :Gerbe: 

Alors une boisson à base de placenta pour faire passer le goût... Pourquoi pas!

----------


## magnosis

> Et le placenta humain? Oui oui, ça se preparait aussi avant, on en mangeait ou on preparait des boissons apres la naissance, d'ailleurs ça se fait encore, il parait que c'est tout benefice pour la mère, point de vue recuperation post-natale. C'est la vie.


D'ailleurs tous les mammifères le font (mêmes herbivores), à l'exception de l'humain, du chameau, des cétacés et pinnipèdes --> 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placentophagy (désolé c'est pas disponible en français semble-t'il)

Reste que c'est complètement dégeu ce truc.  Je préfeille mon bouillon de poutine.

----------


## Kruipit

> Et le placenta humain? Oui oui, ça se preparait aussi avant, on en mangeait ou on preparait des boissons apres la naissance, d'ailleurs ça se fait encore, il parait que c'est tout benefice pour la mère, point de vue recuperation post-natale. C'est la vie.


D'ailleur j'ai appris un truc fun durant un diné dans un restau de sushi du coté de roppongi. Une amie de ma femme enceinte nous a révélé que le docteur qui allait faire l'accouchement lui avait demander le plus sérieusement du monde, si après la naissance du bébé elle voulait *manger* le placenta. Pour reprendre des forces tout ça. Apparemment ça se fait relativement souvent labas 

Vive le japon ahah !  ::O:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Y a aussi les cookies qui s appellent "F-cup" (ou F-cups), pour les petits seins en manque de croissance (imaginez le marche important qu il y a au Japon pour ca).
Oui, pocari sweat a un nom adapte, mais boire une boisson avec "transpiration" ecrit dessus ne m inspire pas. Toujours penser a la demoiselle lancant ses chaussures pour se rassurer.

----------


## visaboy

est-ce que c'est une boisson calorique ou pas ? Car personne n'en parle, mais c'est important, car si vous souhaitez être beau, il ne faudrait pas qu'elle soit trop calorique

ok, je sors... lol

----------


## amiral_slip



----------


## Marmottas

I live... AGAIN !  ::P: 

(c) Blood

(En même temps, c'est logique que ce topic se régénère : il a dû boire du placenta)

----------


## Zepolak

C'était un bot les zamis, il a édité son message après-coup pour coller un lien.
Merci Robix d'avoir remarqué la chose & d'avoir modobell  ::): 
Le necroposting, c'est pas mal un truc de bots.

----------

